# comparing kit nibs



## edstreet (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't suppose anyone has a comparison of the stock nib's?

I have a statesman that I use and it's by far the best I have ever used.

Ed


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 19, 2007)

Ed, I think it's a lot more of "hit or miss" than per kit. It seems like the "daycom" ones are better than the ones with IPG markings, but I for one have a Gent FP that the nib stinks on.. I just can not get that nib to continue to flow no matter what I have tried to do to it.  I do think the CSUSA ones are better than the Berea ones as I seem to have much less "fine tuning" to do on the CSUSA ones.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 26, 2007)

I will agree with you on the larger pens-- I don't like the nibs that come on the ElGrande/Churchill, and the ones on the Gents and Emperors are sweet. 

However, I am very partial to the nibs that come on the Baron/Sedona. I have two that I use often and I really like them. Great flow and smoooooth.


----------

